# Moving to Puerto De Mazarron



## David Soler (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello, my family and I are looking at moving from the Uk to Mazarron, Ideally the Puerto de Mazarron. My oldest boy will be 5 years old and I wanted to ask if anyone knew of any International or Bilingual Schools in this area? I know everyone will recommend a state school, in at the deep and etc, but I want to keep all options open. We also have a 1 year old daughter, does anyone know of any kids groups in the area that my wife could attend - make new friends etc? Thank you in advance!
:yo:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

David Soler said:


> Hello, my family and I are looking at moving from the Uk to Mazarron, Ideally the Puerto de Mazarron. My oldest boy will be 5 years old and I wanted to ask if anyone knew of any International or Bilingual Schools in this area? I know everyone will recommend a state school, in at the deep and etc, but I want to keep all options open. We also have a 1 year old daughter, does anyone know of any kids groups in the area that my wife could attend - make new friends etc? Thank you in advance!
> :yo:


Yep!
I'd recommend state, but here is a list of British schools from the British Council
http://www.britishcouncil.org/spain...-council-list-of-british-schools-in-spain.pdf
There is one in Murcia

Here's the web of the National Association of British schools in Spain
Welcome to Nabss | Nabss

And this is the best I can do for International schools
International Schools in Spain

Anticipating a question you might have after looking at some of the websites...
many schools don't put their fees on their site. I did a test once and emailed 3 schools giving details of three ficticious children and they gave me details. If that doesn't work then try phoning - most will give the info you need and if they don't then they may well have something to hide!
Some uniform costs are incredibly expensive and some schools get extra money out of the parents by only having the uniforms available through them. The other very expensive cost to make sure you count for is the school bus. Text books, materials and of course lunches are also to be added as are any trips.


----------



## David Soler (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for these links! I will have a look through, you are correct, I did wonder about the fees involved! I know that a state school would be the long term best thing to do, but I feel that the move will be a big thing, leaving friends stc, then suddenly being in a classroom with no-one who speaks your language, I can imagine, it taking the spark out of my little boy, coming home wanting to move back, upset etc.., I want to make the move an exciting.., fun..adventure for him, then maybe after some time look again at the options.., Its all so confusing, wanting to do the right thing.


----------



## Patchwork (Nov 1, 2011)

As a former language teacher I would firmly advise putting your children into the state system from the start. They will settle very quickly and any initial problems will be more than made up for by the speed they will learn real Spanish and gain Spanish friends. They are at a perfect age to cope with a new language and will be with other children who are learning to read and write. Use the money saved to help them take up a hobby they really enjoy i.e. horse riding, gymnastics etc where they might meet a wider range of friends.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have similar experience to Patchwork and would agree a local school would be much better for ensuring a good start to education. 
Mazzaron is not just round the corner from Murcia city and the traffic jams on and off the autovias can be horrendous, try doing it at school run times several times to see what it's like before committing . I've done mega-commuting and this would not be on my acceptable list, with or without a 5 year old in tow.


----------

